# Tyre shine applicators



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi guys
Whats a decent value contoured tyre shine applicator please. Mine keep separating the foam from the base after a few weeks use


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

I use these for quickness & seem to last well https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/tyre-dressing-applicator?___SID=U
But much prefer to use a brush, got one of these
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/swissvax-pneu-brush.html
a bit pricey but a very good bit of kit that will last :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I use these.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I like that bizcam, where from? Looks a nifty little idea!


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

dave-g said:


> I like that bizcam, where from? Looks a nifty little idea!


Patent pending....LOL


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just ordered one of the Klin ones from clean your ride. Looks decent

http://www.cleanyourride.uk/KLINKOREA/klin-korea-tyre-dressing-applicator


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Large sponge normally 2 for £1, cut up.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

these are awesome!
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...cts/adams-vrt-super-block-dressing-applicator
and if you think they are too big the cut them down to size  i use them full size on my tyres and dont have a problem


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've recently been using the washing up sponges you can buy, with the non scratch top - cheap to buy, lasts a good few cars (depending on tyre) and easy to use / hold. Just pop it in a sealing plastic bag when done and ready for next time. When they start to shred or disintegrate - in the bin...

Something like these. http://www.wilko.com/cloths+rubber-gloves/wilko-hand-grip-non-scratch-scourers-10pk/invt/0351288


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Cheers guy's i do tend to get it on wheels slightly no matter how hard i try... But feel the specially made ones are bit overpriced??


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> I've recently been using the washing up sponges you can buy, with the non scratch top - cheap to buy, lasts a good few cars (depending on tyre) and easy to use / hold. Just pop it in a sealing plastic bag when done and ready for next time. When they start to shred or disintegrate - in the bin...
> 
> Something like these. http://www.wilko.com/cloths+rubber-gloves/wilko-hand-grip-non-scratch-scourers-10pk/invt/0351288


Nice one cheers..Yes i also keep them moist in plazzy bag after..Do like the precise cut ones but just are not great value...


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Dazzel81 said:


> I use these for quickness & seem to last well https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/tyre-dressing-applicator?___SID=U
> But much prefer to use a brush, got one of these
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/swissvax-pneu-brush.html
> a bit pricey but a very good bit of kit that will last :thumb:


Like the idea of a brush , wondering if a contoured artist one would be good to get into rims??


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Cheapoo ones from ebay, just search for tire applicator it should be easy to find, black and yellow ones, cheap as chips, contoured and they are quality when you consider the price.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I just buy the big yellow sponges and cut them to size and shape. Have a pack of 4 for £1 but usually see them for £1 for two.
Something like this: http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-functional-jumbo-car-sponge/invt/5691640


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Gixxer6 said:


> I just buy the big yellow sponges and cut them to size and shape. Have a pack of 4 for £1 but usually see them for £1 for two.
> Something like this: http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-functional-jumbo-car-sponge/invt/5691640


Yes, this.

Cut a big yellow sponge into four and also keep a big paintbrush for then further working the dressing into the tyre patterns and lettering - it finishes it off evenly.

Once you have quartered your yellow sponge, you can then further quarter one of the pieces to make four tiny sponge cubes, which are perfect for pinching between thumb and forefinger to run trim dressing along window rubbers and around door trims ! :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheap yellow sponges cut up or a paint brush/old detailing brush.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've never bought a dedicated tyre shine applicator before. I use a washing-up sponge when I use a gel tyre dressing. I do the same for dressing unpainted plastics too


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I too go for the cut up big sponge method. My local Morrisons has big sponges for 35p on their forecourt.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use those small washing up sponges with the green scourer on one side, not using the green side obviously, dead cheap for a pack of five and throw away after a few uses, after all it's only for the rubber tyer.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Another vote for yellow sponges, they last a good few washes and you can get them from anywhere at a pinch


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Another vote here for yellow sponges, cost next to nothing and then can cut them up as you see fit!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yet another vote for yellow sponges, I used to use applicator pads, but have found yellow sponges actually work better as they don't break up as quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

